# SATA Kabel



## chill_eule (21. April 2020)

Moin!

Habe momentan Probleme mit meinen HDD/SSDs im System und vermute inzwischen ganz stark, dass es an den SATA Kabeln selbst liegt 

Möchte mal fragen, was ihr so kauft.
Noname, hauptsache billig?
Markenware?
Nach Farbe?

Oder gibt es da auch besonders Empfehlenswerte?

Meine Kabel sind bisher diese: 

DeLOCK SATA 6Gb/s Kabel Flexi weiß 0.5m ab &euro;' '2,07 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Nur ein halbes Jahr alt, aber anscheinend schon defekt, bzw. "wackelig"... 

Habe nun mal meine Kabel aus dem alten System aus dem Keller geholt, die waren ca. 7 Jahre im Einsatz und scheinen zu funktionieren...

Ich dachte, so ne "Flexi" Kabel sind besonders toll, aber anscheinend genau das Gegenteil 

MfG

Eule


----------



## Finallin (21. April 2020)

Also richtige Probleme, oder einen defekt bei SATA- Kabeln hatte ich noch nie. Aber ich konnte schon die Erfahrung machen das die ganz billigen nicht immer wirklich fest sitzen, kommt aber auch darauf an gut die "Busche" gefertigt ist. 
Ich nutze diese hier, bisher ohne irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten. 

BitFenix SATA 3 Kabel 30cm - sleeved weiss/schwarz

Wenn man den Sleeve mal außen vor lässt, ist es meiner Meinung nach aber ein normales Kabel, ohne irgendetwas besonderes dran...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. April 2020)

Wie oft ziehst du die Kabel denn raus?

Ich nutze ebenfalls die gut&günstigen, sofern die Kabel, die beim MB dabei waren nicht ausreichen


----------



## chill_eule (21. April 2020)

Eigentlich nie @PC-Bastler_2011

Um so mehr wundert es mich, dass die neueren Kabel nicht funktionieren, die uralten dagegen schon 

Jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit sowas hier?

Sharkoon Sata III Kabel sleeve weiss, 30 cm

Zumindest als Gehäuse/Kühler Anbieter ja durchaus namhaft


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Habe momentan Probleme mit meinen HDD/SSDs im System und vermute inzwischen ganz stark, dass es an den SATA Kabeln selbst liegt
> 
> ...



Bei SATA-Kabeln ist die Wahl sehr einfach: Die billigsten SATA 6Gb/s Kabel die du findest.
Der Grund ist, dass die Spezifikationen des höchsten SATA-Standards technisch sehr einfach einzuhalten sind (oftmals schaffen das sogar zig Jahre alte SATA1-Kabel) und die Dinger sowieso alle baugleich aus der gleichen Billigfabrik in Taiwan stammen.
Ausnahmen sind irgendwelche "Sonderdinger" außerhalb der Spec: Besonders flach, irgendn flexi, extralang, was auch immer. Mit dem Kram kann man tatsächlich probleme kriegen - mit nem normalen SATA-Standardkabel nach Spec quasi nie.


----------



## chill_eule (21. April 2020)

Danke dir, Alk!

Beim alten System musste ich allerdings auch schon mal 2 SATA Kabel tauschen, weil die am (90° abgewinkelten) Anschluss einen Wackler drin hatten...
Im alten Gehäuse war es teils recht eng, und die SATA Kabel haben zwar an die HDD/SSDs dran gepasst, aber dann wurden da gleich hinterm Anschluss schon 180° Kurven richtung MB verlangt...

Das wollte ich im neuen Gehäuse vermeiden und bin dann auf die Flexi-Kabel gestoßen. All-purpose quasi...
DENN: In meinem aktuellen Gehäuse ist die Situation nicht soo viel besser...
Die SSD hängt senkrecht hinterm Mainboard, also kein Problem.
Aber die HDDs im Käfig sind so eingebaut, dass die Anschlüsse nur 2cm Platz haben bis zu (rechten) Gehäusewand.

Also müsste ich, um "knicks" im Kabel zu vermeiden recht spezielle Kabel haben. Vor allem für die "unterste" HDD. Da müsste der Anschluss quasi 90° nach oben geneigt sein, nicht die üblichen 90° nach unten.
Hoffe ihr versteht mich


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

Klar, Wackler und Kabelbrüche können immer passieren, besonders dann wenn die Verlegewege etwas... kurioser werden.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. April 2020)

Wenn du die Anschlüsse nach oben brauchst, ich habe letztens das hier für mein NAS gekauft:
InLine 27700F SATA Adapter 15 Plus 7: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## chill_eule (21. April 2020)

Sowas gibts auch direkt als Kabel zu kaufen.

Werde ich dann wohl auch in Angriff nehmen müssen.

Mein Vorhaben mit 6x Flexi SATA Kabel alles sorglos verkabeln zu können ist dann einfach gescheitert 

@Alki: Was meinst du denn mit "kurios"? Habe hier ein stinknormales be quiet! Dark Base 700 
Wenn ich da ein normales "gerades" SATA an die HDDs im Käfig klemme, dann ist der Winkel des Kabels schon durchaus... spitz


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> @Alki: Was meinst du denn mit "kurios"? Habe hier ein stinknormales be quiet! Dark Base 700



Ich auch. 
Ich meinte damit dass man SATA-Kabel öfter mal um enge Kurven legen oder verdrehen muss oder schlimmstenfalls schon fast knickt. Das begünstigt Wackler und Kabelbrüche natürlich enorm. Vor allem wenn man öfter umbaut und die Kabel durch ständiges Bewegen auch noch ermüden und noch leichter brechen.


----------



## chill_eule (21. April 2020)

Siehst du, genau meine Bedenken!

Werd dann gleich mal passend "vorgeknickte" Kabel bestellen. Im Keller war leider eins zu wenig um alles wieder anzuschließen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. April 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Sowas gibts auch direkt als Kabel zu kaufen.



Wo wir wieder bei deinem Problem mit geknickten Kabel wären


----------



## chill_eule (21. April 2020)

w00t? 

Vorgeknickte Kabel sind ja hoffentlich was anderes als self-made geknickte Kabel


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. April 2020)

Was ich meinte: der Adapter funktioniert immer, egal was für ein Kabel du verwendest. Defekt = 0. 
Die vorgefertigte Kabelvariante musst du bei Defekt komplett tauschen. Auf Dauer (abgesehen der jeweiligen Lieferzeiten) ist der Adapter güntiger.

Und bei der Kabelvariante bist du an die Länge gebunden, auch wenn diese meistens ausreicht


----------



## chill_eule (21. April 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich so einen Adapter an einer meiner HDDs hänge, ist noch weniger Platz richtung Gehäuse und um so mehr werden die Kabel geknickt, oder nicht


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. April 2020)

HDD ohne Adapter  = 14,5cm
HDD mit Adapter = 15,5cm

Je nach benötigter Ausrichtung gibts de auch nach unten gewinkelt
Ich brauche den Adapter, weil es nur 2 Sorten 90° gewinkelte SATA-Stecker gibt: 
1x nach unten gewinkelt ca 1cm in der breite (habe ich im Bestand)
1x nach oben gewinkelt aber doppelt so breit (oder noch etwas breiter) als die unten gewinkelten (auch davon hatte ich mir 2stk bestellt)

In meinen Gehäuse, wo mein NAS untergebracht ist, ist zwischen HDD und MB allerdings gradeso 1cm und ein bisschen Platz


----------



## chill_eule (21. April 2020)

Ich weiß nicht...

Sowas hier sieht wie jeder normale 90° SATA Anschluss aus, nur "anders" rum

DeLOCK SATA Kabel rot 0.3m, oben/gerade ab &euro;' '0,76 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Oder überseh ich da etwas?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. April 2020)

genau soetwas habe ich damals wie ein beklopter gesucht, und bin dann bei dem Adapter gelandet
was auch nicht schlecht ist, da auch der Stromstecker vom NT zu groß ist


----------



## chill_eule (21. April 2020)

Stromstecker ist zum Glück kein Problem 
außer evtl. bei der SSD die hinterm Mainboard klemmt, da ist der normale SATA Stromanschluss auch ziemlich "beansprucht"


----------



## muadib (21. April 2020)

Finallin schrieb:


> Also richtige Probleme, oder einen defekt bei SATA- Kabeln hatte ich noch nie. Aber ich konnte schon die Erfahrung machen das die ganz billigen nicht immer wirklich fest sitzen, kommt aber auch darauf an gut die "Busche" gefertigt ist.
> Ich nutze diese hier, bisher ohne irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten.
> 
> BitFenix SATA 3 Kabel 30cm - sleeved weiss/schwarz
> ...



Ich habe meist auch die vom MB mitgelieferten genutzt und habe in den letzten 15 Jahre ca. 3 defekte SATA Kabel gehabt. Mit den alten parallelen Flachbandkabeln hatte ich nie einen Defekt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. April 2020)

muadib schrieb:


> Ich habe meist auch die vom MB mitgelieferten genutzt und habe in den letzten 15 Jahre ca. 3 defekte SATA Kabel gehabt. Mit den alten parallelen Flachbandkabeln hatte ich nie einen Defekt.



Ich hatte in meinem ganzen Leben und sicherlich Hunderten von SATA-Kabeln noch niemals auch nur ein einziges kaputtes.
Was sagt uns das alles jetzt?

Genau: Gar nix.  


Jedes Kabel kann kaputtgehen. Je nachdem wie man damit umgeht oder auch einfach wie viel Glück/Pech man hat früher oder später oder gar nicht. Einzelschicksale bestimmter Personen haben zu all dem Null Aussagekraft. Is wie "Ich kauf mir nie mehr nen[Automarke einsetzen], da hatte ich x Reparaturen damals". Die Marke kann die beste Pannenstatistik der Welt haben, trotzdem ist der eine Pechvogel der die seltenen pannen hatte völlig davon überzeugt dass die Marke unzuverlässig ist.


----------



## chill_eule (21. April 2020)

Du bist immer so herrlich salomonisch 

Jetzt brauch ich echt noch mal Hilfe... ich kann kein "recht" und "links" unterscheiden 
Bzw. die Kabel-Hersteller/Verkäufer auch nicht 

Ich suche jetzt ein Kabel, das nach rechts abknickt, wenn man von "hinten" auf die SSD/HDD(-Anschlüsse) drauf guckt. (Bei manchen Anbietern ist dann wohl "links" rum, weil sie von vorne drauf gucken )
Schwarz, weiß oder grau wär geil, ca 30cm...
Da versagen die Geizhals Filter leider. 
Wenn es sein muss nehm ich auch gelbe/rote Kabel


----------



## chill_eule (23. April 2020)

Tja... die Auswahl an Kabeln ist zwar ingesamt riesig, aber leider auch überschaubar, sobald man etwas "spezielleres" sucht 

Habe mich jetzt zwischen Pest und Cholera entschieden: Gelbe SATA Kabel 

Vlt besorg ich mir mal irgendwann noch sleeves dafür


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (23. April 2020)

schwarzer Edding 

Oder schwarzes isoband


----------



## xcruel (24. April 2020)

Also ich nutze meist die, die bei den Mainboards dabei sind.
Hab aktuell auch viele no-names im Gebrauch, hab bis jetzt noch keine Probleme feststellen können.
Natürlich haben die billigen keinen Metallclip, wodurch die ein wenig Spiel haben..


----------

